# Martintown, ON, Billie, F, 6yrs



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

*CONTACT [email protected] for more info on this dog.* Our 6 year old female German Shepherd dog is looking for a loving home with someone who is authoritative, kind and loves to walk and be outside. She is an extremely loyal and affectionate dog but takes her time to warm up to new people. She does not socialize well with other dogs but loves to play with her favorite person/owner. Billie is wary of children and loud noises. She would be best placed with one person or a couple. Billie is fully vaccinated and healthy. Only people who have experience with dogs should apply to this advertisement. To request an adoption application in order to start the process so you can find out more info on this GoodDog, please E-mail [email protected]

Billie's Contact Info
GoodDog Rescue, Martintown, ON
[email protected]


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Wanting to come home with you!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Still looking!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Still looking!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Still looking!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump


----------

